# pattern of rose flower



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

this is very simple pattern i used to make my rose flower. i used 3.5 mm hook and shaded red color yarn


----------



## Jani thiele (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't quite follow this pattern jani/australia


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty rose. Have downloaded your instructions so I can follow at a later date.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Your rose is beautiful. Unfortunately as beginner crocheter I can't follow your chart. I'd love to see it written out. It's gorgeous!


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Like StellasKnits, I cannot follow your charting. Is there a possibility that you could write out the instructions for us non-readers of charts. Love the pattern.


----------



## Vermontknitster (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, this is quite pretty...but I can't figure out the chart either. Could you please write it down?


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

oh sorry i follow diagram it is very simple you can do it


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

start with 50 chains.
1st row one double crochet 2chains again one double crochet 2 chains and skip two chains as diagram 
then you can follow the diagram


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful and would love to make but can't follow diagram


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure I've never seen a prettier rose made of yarn. I wish I knew how to follow your chart.

Virginia


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

i dont know how to write it clearly because im beginer to this subject i try to write it


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

This is just what I have wanted to make -- but in knitting.

Can anyone advise?


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Good Morning-I have crochet for over 40 years and this is the first time that I have seen crochet patterns written like this-I showed it to another long time crocheter and she also has not seen crochet patterns like this-its a shame as I have seen some really nicecrochet patterns. is this something new or is it from different countries ? thank you


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you bunches for your pattern. I have researched some - but yours is great and I will use. Thank you soooooo much for the charted instructions. For me, it makes picking up where I left off more manageable. .


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

rukshika said:


> this is very simple pattern i used to make my rose flower. i used 3.5 mm hook and shaded red color yarn


It's beautiful. Wish I could crochet better.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Your rose is beautiful. I would love to make it, however, for the life of me, I cannot figure your chart out. I am an expert crotchetier, and have showed this to several other people who are also very good at crocheting, and they too, cannot figure out what you are doing. Is there anyway you can write the instructions out. PLEASE.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Is the diagram the pattern?


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. But I am new to charts. Would love to get it written in PDF.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely rose, really like the varigated yarn. What size is the yarn, what size needle did you use? It would be helpful if you showed a stitch chart so we know what the symbols mean.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanx for the pattern. I crochet from charts whenever available. My SIL was given yarn and a pattern from China. The pattern was both written and charted. As a joke, she asked me if I could read Chinese. I said "of course!! and quickly made the scarf. She was impressed. The symbols are international!!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

What a pretty rose. Thanks so much for sharing. I would love to have a knitted rose pattern, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

i do not understand what the arrow in the chart is? Can you explain.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> Lovely rose, really like the varigated yarn. What size is the yarn, what size needle did you use? It would be helpful if you showed a stitch chart so we know what the symbols mean.


the stitches chart is universal except for the arrow which i don't quite get.

i also wanted to know the needle/yarn size as well as the size of the finished rose--how wide is it??


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful rose, will follow the chart and see what happens if not I would love to have the instructions for it


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is so pretty, but I can not read charts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, the arrow just means to knit under the Ch 2 in the row below.

It would be nice if the whole width of the chart were provided as each row has a somewhat different finish and start.


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

I would enjoy making this rose but I still can't follow the pattern could you write the whole thing pattern out.
Thanks
MsN


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Your rose is beautiful. Unfortunately as beginner crocheter I can't follow your chart. I'd love to see it written out. It's gorgeous!


Me too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

rukshika said:


> start with 50 chains.
> 1st row one double crochet 2chains again one double crochet 2 chains and skip two chains as diagram
> then you can follow the diagram


thank you for the instructions I do find you chart easy to follow... its a matter of making shells then rolling them into a rose... I think its pretty standard but maybe not... I might of just gotten lucky when I was teaching myself to read crochet charts


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely rose - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes im agree with you im am begining to do crochet february 2013.im very new to this field but i love crochet.still im 23years old.i think i have more time to do crochet.
However i study to write crochet patterns.
Im very sorry for my fault.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No need to apologize. It is important to know where things don't work. That is how we learn. You put your energy out to share with us, and that is appreciated. Thank you.

I did the pattern, changed the way to tighten up betw the petals which worked just as well but is much easier to do.
I made it work.

But tell us the weight of the yarn you used.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I understand most of your cymbals except for the large X and the arrow. Please - can you give a key to your cymbals?


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

I used 3.5mm hook


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Arrow is symbolise through the chains.and 
X symbolise single crochet


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Karoy said:


> I understand most of your cymbals except for the large X and the arrow. Please - can you give a key to your cymbals?


The X is the standard crochet symbol for a single crochet stitch.
The arrows shown in Row 1 mean to do 2 double crochet, chain 2, 2 double crochet under the chain 2 of the V stitch in Row 1.

I *think* the arrow shown in the third row means to join with a slip stitch in the single crochet of row 2 and fasten off. (That's what I would do.)


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-lesson-21-rea

This link might help any of you unfamiliar with reading charts.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Would you like to teach me how to write pattern clearly?


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

For those of you new to charted crochet patterns, here is a link to standard crochet symbols used in most charted crochet patterns.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/files/CYCACrochetChartSymbols.pdf


----------



## rosiefran (Mar 5, 2011)

I can not follow a chart, have to have written instructions. Would really like the pattern for these if it becomes available in written form They are gorgeous.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

I will try to decipher this and please feel free to correct me if I am wrong. 1.) Chain 50. 2.) dc in 1st sc, skip 2sc, (dc,chain2,dc)in next sc,chain 2, repeat across to last sc and dc. Turn. 3.) Chain 3(2dc,chain 2,2dc)in next 2chain space, chain 2 and repeat to end. Turn. 4.) chain 3(11dc in next 2 chain space, chain 2,sc in next sc space,chain 2) Repeat to end. I hope I have not forgotten anything. This may help some to read and follow the chart.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you helping me


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

I try to study. thank you very much


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Sc mean?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I googled "crochet chart symbols" and turned up several sources that should help us. Take a look at this result.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Crochet+chart+symbols&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

Virginia


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a beautiful rose. I can almost smell the fragrance from here. Thank you for sharing the pattern with us. :thumbup:


----------



## wyvon54 (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't tried my instructions yet as I am at work but someone try these please and let me know it they work.

Rose pattern
Row 1 Chain 50
Row 2 In the 2nd stitch from the needle make 1 DC. *DC in 3rd stitch, Chain 2, DC in same stitch* repeat 15 times. DC in last stitch. Turn
Row 3 Chain 3 *2 DC into the Chain 2 space below , Chain 2, 2 DC into the same Chain 2 space used previously, Chain 2* repeat 15 times. Turn
Row 4 *Chain 2, 11 DC into Chain 2 space below, Chain 2, SC into Chain 2 space between Shell cluster in the row below* repeat 15 times.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

sc means single crochet


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

The chart cannot be followed because it is incomplete--the right side is cut off!!


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

sweet


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Even with your written instructions I still can't figure it out. I have never been able to follow a chart. I've crocheted since back in the 40's and have never mastered reading a chart. I would really like to make the rose, but need a written pattern. :-(


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Very pretty, but I cannot follow the chart. Could be because I do not do a lot of crochet.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

The chart is NOT incomplete because the pattern is repeated across the row. Charting is easy because one can see he the stitches line up. A big advantage to learning to read a chart is to be able to read patterns from other languages. This forum has members from many lands. The pattern looks correct to me. One can use thread or yarn. I thank the author for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-lesson-21-rea
> 
> This link might help any of you unfamiliar with reading charts.


susan where in north central nj are you from


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Love your rose and the great charted directions. I have seen this type of chart in Japanese, Norwegian and other pattern books. It is a very clear and visual way of showing how to do the item. Thank you for this.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, I can use this today. Happy dance!


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Hope you can find time to write out some instructions. I have no clue as to what this chart says or how to even begin it.
Thanks much.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have never learned to read a chart either, but I love this rose. I have copied and saved the chart and all of the hints and written suggestions, and the chart is beginning to make sense to me. Apparently I have finally found the pattern that inspires me to get busy and learn to read charts. I WILL make this rose!

Thank you all for the original pattern and assistance.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like it is time for me to review my chart reading skills!!!
This rose is lovely!!! Thanks so much for sharing your pattern!

For those of you who do not (YET) read charts, this is a wonderful opportunity for you to learn how... to learn something new! It is a small project... perfect for learning a new skill. Here is a wonderful tutorial to help you do just that will help you on your way as you CAN learn to read charts!
http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-lesson-21-reading-crochet-charts.html

Kindest Regards,
OM girl


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

rukshika said:


> this is very simple pattern i used to make my rose flower. i used 3.5 mm hook and shaded red color yarn


it's very pretty! and I LOVE crochet charts. thank you!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is my attempt to write Rushika's pattern out. I am not sure on the third row, what to do with the crosses. perhaps she will explain.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats correct thank you aunt nay


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

An X is single crochet. The arrow at the end shows where the thread or yarn goes for the single crochet in the previous row then end off.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

An X is single crochet. The arrow at the end shows where the thread or yarn goes for the single crochet in the previous row then end off.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would love to make this rose. What weight yarn did you use?


----------



## rosiefran (Mar 5, 2011)

I am thankful for all of the written instructions for those of us who do not like charts and prefer the written ones. A big thanks to all of you...


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

A big THANKS from me also!!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I am not able to follow your pattern.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

A beautiful rose and I am just getting used to crochet but I cannot follow a crochet graph such a pity


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful rose!!!!! Thank you for the pattern!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Here is my attempt to write Rushika's pattern out. I am not sure on the third row, what to do with the crosses. perhaps she will explain.


Thank you so much for translating this pattern you have made so many KP members myself included very happy


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I'm currently crocheting a lace top for myself using a charted pattern. I've never done that before but find it very easy to follow. I still have to get comfortable with knitting charted patterns though!


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you please email the whole pattern I am haviing diffuclt I can open it but I don't know how to Finnish it is it only 3 rowslease email at [email protected]
Thanks
Ms.n


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

rukshika said:


> this is very simple pattern i used to make my rose flower. i used 3.5 mm hook and shaded red color yarn


Do we start at the bottom of the chart at the red circle?
DotD


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

rukshika said:


> Sc mean?


Single crochet


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

This looks very like what we're looking for. I'm ging to try this one. Good luck all!?

http://www.planetjune.com/blog/free-crochet-patterns/basic-rose/


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Janibug, I think the sc in your excellent instructions should be ch because we are working in the chain 50 foundation chain in the first row.

Rukshika, thanks for the pattern. It is very pretty and you did a good diagram.

SC is single crochet in the USA.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukshika,
thank you for sharing your beautiful rose. We all love it , and together we have a pattern to make ours as nice as yours. You crochet well, I hope mine comes out as nice! Oannejay


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

oannejay said:


> Rukshika,
> thank you for sharing your beautiful rose. We all love it , and together we have a pattern to make ours as nice as yours. You crochet well, I hope mine comes out as nice! Oannejay


I thank you too.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful rose. :lol:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is a gorgeous rose, the nicest one I've seen! Hope I can make one like it!!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful rose and thank you for sharing.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for the written pattern. I guess I am going to have to learn how to read charts.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you Rukshika for the beautiful flower pattern, very close to nature's. Your gentle nature shines through. Thank you again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful and something I would love to do. I also find the chart difficult. Maybe some day I will figure it out! Aren't bookmarks great!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the instructions. I read graphs in knitting so I'm sure with both the instructions and the graph, I can teach myself to crochet from graphs.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> For those of you new to charted crochet patterns, here is a link to standard crochet symbols used in most charted crochet patterns.
> 
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/files/CYCACrochetChartSymbols.pdf


Thank you. I am just beginning to learn to crochet from a book.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Here is my attempt to write Rushika's pattern out. I am not sure on the third row, what to do with the crosses. perhaps she will explain.


My machine won't print the downloaded pattern. 
Bummer


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you.


TerryKnits said:


> The X is the standard crochet symbol for a single crochet stitch.
> The arrows shown in Row 1 mean to do 2 double crochet, chain 2, 2 double crochet under the chain 2 of the V stitch in Row 1.
> 
> I *think* the arrow shown in the third row means to join with a slip stitch in the single crochet of row 2 and fasten off. (That's what I would do.)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Janibug said:


> I will try to decipher this and please feel free to correct me if I am wrong. 1.) Chain 50. 2.) dc in 1st sc, skip 2sc, (dc,chain2,dc)in next sc,chain 2, repeat across to last sc and dc. Turn. 3.) Chain 3(2dc,chain 2,2dc)in next 2chain space, chain 2 and repeat to end. Turn. 4.) chain 3(11dc in next 2 chain space, chain 2,sc in next sc space,chain 2) Repeat to end. I hope I have not forgotten anything. This may help some to read and follow the chart.


Thank you


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you Rukshika for the beautiful rose pattern. Now that I know the symbols, I will be making a number of them.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

What a pretty rose! Thanks so much for giving us the pattern!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Rukshika for sharing your great pattern! You did a wonderful job! I love this forum with everyone helping out !!


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't read charts, but this is a good pattern to learn on! Thank you! Love flowers (especially roses). Yours is so beautiful!
There are two rules to life:
Rule 1: Don't sweat the small stuff
Rule 2: It's all small stuff
LOL
Thank you, again!


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes start with red chain


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the Pattern, I made one, to me it was very easy.came out nice, I used knit crochet thread and a size 7 crochet hook


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

This is quite pretty...but I can't figure out the chart, Have never used a chart for crocheting and have been crocheting for 40 years. Just recently saw a chart like this in a pattern but could not figure it out. 
Could you please write it all out?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Aunt Nay said:


> Here is my attempt to write Rushika's pattern out. I am not sure on the third row, what to do with the crosses. perhaps she will explain.


Thank you so much Aunt Nay! I have crocheted for 40 years but have never worked from a chart, always prefer written directions. I know Robyn Chachula on "Knit and Crochet Today" uses charts when designing her work but I cannot understand her charts. Thank you very much for taking time to write the instructions for us!!!!  That is such a beautiful rose.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Great pattern...with a little concentration , one can see that it begins with the bottom chain, the 2nd row is clearly marked and then clearly followed by the 3rd or last row. The final shape indicates that you then gather or roll iit at the chain end. Thanks, Rutshika.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Your welcome.diagram is very easy way thats why i give this chart


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Your rose is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I have always wanted to learn how to use a chart and thanks to you now I can.

Please tell us what yarn your used for your rose.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

rukshika said:


> Your welcome.diagram is very easy way thats why i give this chart


What weight yarn did you use?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## CharBlinn (Aug 26, 2012)

After crocheting charted pattern how is this put together to form the rose?


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you work along the straight 50chain then gather it into a rosette?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for providing the instructions - and thanks to everyone for their added explanations. I have never read a chart, so this will be a fun opportunity to learn something new. I just hope my rose is as beautiful as yours.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

im very happy about you


----------



## rosiefran (Mar 5, 2011)

still haven't seen what yarn was used unless I missed it.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Actually those are shaded.yarn. But there is no what is this yarn.i think this brand name from india


----------



## rosiefran (Mar 5, 2011)

I am assuming then this is a lighter weight yarn like a baby yarn or a sock weight. Thanks...


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Those yarn are little bit shiny


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the crochet symbols, I have a hard time trying to figure out and remember these symbols.


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Those are very easir than to read pattern.


----------



## Shelly005 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is a video that shows you how to knit a rose -- I hope it helps.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=how+to+knit+a+rose&mid=9B51D48A0DFE819E9D8C9B51D48A0DFE819E9D8C&view=detail&FORM=VIRE5


----------



## rukshika (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you shelly


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Shelly005 said:


> Here is a video that shows you how to knit a rose -- I hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=how+to+knit+a+rose&mid=9B51D48A0DFE819E9D8C9B51D48A0DFE819E9D8C&view=detail&FORM=VIRE5


This shows how to CROCHET a rose. Thanks but I am seeking way to make knit rose (not intarsia), the kind one sews on later.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I would also love to find a dimensional KNITTED rose pattern. I hope someone out there has a pattern or link to post.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I have made a knit rose by making a strip of knitting and thedn rollling it up so it looks somewhat like a bud. One can do this making a strip wif=de enough to fold lengthwise before rolling it up, or just the right depth one wants from the start. One can make the width vary so it seems more lifelike. Preferably use variegated yarn. But I wonder if there is some better way?


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

taborhills said:


> I have made a knit rose by making a strip of knitting and then rollling it up so it looks somewhat like a bud. One can do this making a strip wide enough to fold lengthwise before rolling it up, or just the right depth one wants from the start. One can make the width vary so it seems more lifelike. Preferably use variegated yarn. But I wonder if there is some better way?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

taborhills said:


> I have made a knit rose by making a strip of knitting and thedn rollling it up so it looks somewhat like a bud. One can do this making a strip wif=de enough to fold lengthwise before rolling it up, or just the right depth one wants from the start. One can make the width vary so it seems more lifelike. Preferably use variegated yarn. But I wonder if there is some better way?


I have been wondering if you could knit a row of scallops and then roll them up, similar to the crocheted version. Maybe I'll experiment sometime.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah, the row of scallops sounds good. Will try!


----------



## Shelly005 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is a "knitted" rose pattern -- good luck!

http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/roses.html


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> This looks very like what we're looking for. I'm ging to try this one. Good luck all!?
> 
> http://www.planetjune.com/blog/free-crochet-patterns/basic-rose/


Thankyou! Roses all the way!  :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly005 (Apr 29, 2013)

I now have an inkling to go home and knit roses! lol


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link. This does look a lot like Rukshika's rose - and provides a bit more detail about yarn, etc. I need to finish my moebius shawl tonight so I can experiment with roses !

I don't know how, but I missed Sherlock's original posting, so I'm glad you commented on it.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

http://cvetulka.blogspot.com/2012/03/happy-womens-day-to-me-and-all-women.html

http://yarnbox.blogspot.com/2005/07/flower-pin-free-pattern.html

Virginia



Kajapi said:


> I would also love to find a dimensional KNITTED rose pattern. I hope someone out there has a pattern or link to post.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

flginny said:


> http://cvetulka.blogspot.com/2012/03/happy-womens-day-to-me-and-all-women.html
> 
> http://yarnbox.blogspot.com/2005/07/flower-pin-free-pattern.html
> 
> Virginia


Thank you, Virginia, for the links. I'll try them out!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Would love to crochet this rose. It is beautiful. Could you post written instructions for it? Thanks. Anna


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Found this pattern for crocheted rose:

Abbreviations
ss slip stich
ch chain
sc single crochet (UK double crochet)
dc double crochet (UK treble)
sp space

Materials
DMC Cebelia No 10 thread
1.75mm hook
Rose is approximately 3.5cm (1.4 inches) across

Directions
Note: Leave a long tail at the start so that you can use it to roll-and-stitch the rose together.

Row 1: 55ch. Into 4th ch from hook work 1dc. *1ch, miss 2ch, (1dc, 2ch, 1dc) in next st. Repeat from * to the end. Turn.

Row 2: 3ch, (1dc, 2ch, 2dc) into first 2-ch sp. *(2ch, 2dc, 2ch, 2dc) in next 2-ch sp. Repeat from * to the end. Turn.

Row 3: 6dc into first 2-ch sp, 1sc into next 2-ch sp. (7dc into next 2-ch sp, 1sc into next 2-ch sp) 12 times. (9dc into next 2-ch sp, 1sc into next 2-ch sp) five times. Leave a tail long enough to weave in easily and fasten off.

Finishing
Thread the long tail onto a needle and as you roll the rose up stitch the base together. The large petals end up on the outside of the rose so start rolling from the small-petalled end. Try to keep the base flat  if it telescopes the rose will not be as pretty. You can then use the tail to attach your rose to another item or tidy away the end.


----------

